# Newbie, testing next week



## 46and2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, this is my first post here.  I am 35 and I believe I have many symptoms of low testosterone.  I sometimes have difficulty getting an erection, sometimes they are only semis at best.  This mainly happens when attempting solo flights.  My sex drive has been low for 5-6 years but this is new within the last 2 years.  I have basically no motivation at work or to really do anything other than train.  My memory is also suffering.  Normally my memory is almost photographic but it is suffering.  Overall life enjoyment is down.  If it weren't for my family and training partners I think I would have went insane. 

Anyway, I am in the Tulsa area.  I have an appointment on Monday with a urologist but if anyone in the area can suggest a good doc I am all ears.  I don't know if he will test me then or make me wait.  I want to go through the insurance route first before considering any out-of-pocket clinics.  I'll let you know how it goes.  Thanks!


----------



## DF (Oct 18, 2013)

Welcome to the UnderGround!
We have quite a few guys on test replacement.  Any questions post them up.


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks DF.  Right now I have been doing a bunch of reading.  I've already written out symptoms to take to the doctor and a protocol if that is the route we go.  If I need TRT I want to start low and see how it goes from there.  I do want functioning testes so I believe getting hcg is a must.  I think if I start then I would want to wait for the first blood test to see if I need an AI.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 18, 2013)

Any path starts with blood work.  You forgot Option C, self prescribed.  You can do your own lab work with http://www.privatemdlabs.com/  There's a lot of guys here that can help you interpret results.  I'm scheduled for a blood draw on Monday myself.


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Any path starts with blood work.  You forgot Option C, self prescribed.  You can do your own lab work with http://www.privatemdlabs.com/  There's a lot of guys here that can help you interpret results.  I'm scheduled for a blood draw on Monday myself.



True!  I had pretty much discounted that due to my occupation.  If I were to be arrested or anything it would be death in my career path.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 18, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, script is always better.  But there is a last resort if your Doc won't prescribe it and you cannot afford the private clinic route.  I'm getting a private blood test Monday, then plan to see my Doc in a few weeks.  I'm hoping he'll play ball, but I guess I have to wait and see.  Truth is, I just want the scrip for when I travel or what ever, I'll probably go with UGL test most of the time.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 18, 2013)

46and2 is a great song. Nice choice for a name.
There are a lot of good brothers here at UGB, don't be afraid to ask question.


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok so I went to the Urologist today.  I filled out a couple of questionnaires including one about low testosterone.  I talked to the doc for a few minutes and he agreed we needed to do blood testing.  It will take up to 7 days to get the results, so now it is just a waiting game.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 22, 2013)

Dr jerome block. I live up on grand lake and I go to tulsa to see dr block for my trt


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to the UGB.  I started htr / trt over 3 years ago and it changed my life.  I'm not saying its a magic bullet or cure-all.  However, if you were like me working out hard and getting little results and a lower sex drive than you remember as a younger man those things will be drastically improved.

I can tell you from my personal experience my GP and urologist were both fairly clues when it came to hrt.  Consider seeking at a local clinic or even the board hrt sponsor here to talk to someone who works specifically in this area.  It can save you a lot of time and headaches as many of us spent our 6 months or longer on the wrong track.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome and definitely listen to the bros that know.  You will get great advice here no fluff.


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 22, 2013)

creekrat said:


> Dr jerome block. I live up on grand lake and I go to tulsa to see dr block for my trt



I'm trying to get in touch with them to see if they take my insurance.  I'm not sure I can afford to pay full price.


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok so unfortunately my insurance is not accepted there.  So my plan is to wait and see the results from my uro and go from there.  We'll see how it works out!


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 22, 2013)

There are a few good HRT companies out there if your uro falls through. They are costly, but they would probably be happy to write you a legal script.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 22, 2013)

46and2 said:


> Ok so unfortunately my insurance is not accepted there.  So my plan is to wait and see the results from my uro and go from there.  We'll see how it works out!



Good luck friend, TRT is a long road that rarely winds up being a straight line.
Fight for your health.


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Cyborg said:


> There are a few good HRT companies out there if your uro falls through. They are costly, but they would probably be happy to write you a legal script.



Yeah I have been in contact with some of the more well-known ones, just in case.  I was just hoping to get it covered by insurance, assuming I do need it.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 22, 2013)

If you would like, I can discuss with you some of the options we have at lifexmd


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 22, 2013)

creekrat said:


> If you would like, I can discuss with you some of the options we have at lifexmd



Thanks bro, PM sent.


----------



## Jada (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to UG


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just bitching here.  How is it that labcorp can email you results the next day when you buy from privatemd or whoever, yet going through a doc and insurance takes a week to get them back?  Stupid.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 24, 2013)

It might just be your insurance.
I had bloods drawn through my Dr Friday of last week, by Monday at 9am I was getting a call with the results.

Sometimes the results come in more quickly than the office can get them out.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 24, 2013)

46and2 said:


> Just bitching here.  How is it that labcorp can email you results the next day when you buy from privatemd or whoever, yet going through a doc and insurance takes a week to get them back?  Stupid.



or paper hold up...depends where you go.  For real medical reasons, checking med levels in my blood results sometimes took a full wk.


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 25, 2013)

Iron1 said:


> It might just be your insurance.
> I had bloods drawn through my Dr Friday of last week, by Monday at 9am I was getting a call with the results.
> 
> Sometimes the results come in more quickly than the office can get them out.



True.  They gave me an 800 number to call to get the results, but I am going to request a printed copy as well.  I really don't want to sit and listen to all the values and ranges and write them down.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 25, 2013)

Welcome to the family brother


----------

